# Administratorrechte?



## paepke (22. Nov. 2007)

Leider kann ich unter email keine weiteren Administratoren anlegen...
Warum soll man das nicht machen dürfen? (Einschränkungsfrage?)
Welche Lösung gibt es, damit mehrere an einer Website bearbeiten bzw. entwickeln können?


----------



## Till (22. Nov. 2007)

Es gibt nur einen Administrator, weil ISPConfig Linux Systembenutzer und keine virtuellen Benutzer verwendet.



> Welche Lösung gibt es, damit mehrere an einer Website bearbeiten bzw. entwickeln können?


Alle verwenden die gleichen Zugangsdaten des einen Afministrator Users.


----------



## paepke (22. Nov. 2007)

*Unterschied?*

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einen Systembenutzer und einen virtuellen Benutzer?

Es wäre doch besonders praktisch, wenn man folgendes bestimmen könnte:
den rootpfad jedes einzelnen Benutzers,
ob der user nur ftp oder nur mail oder beides unter diesen Zugang anwenden darf  - so wie man ja auch bestimmt ob der user ssh verwenden darf...
einfach neben der Checkbox weiter Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl

ist das nicht möglich?


----------



## Till (22. Nov. 2007)

Systembenutzer sind Benutzer des Betriebssystems und werden in /etc/passwd verwaltet. Virtuelle Benutzer sind nicht Systembenutzer die von bestimmten Daemons eigenständig verwaltet werden können.



> Es wäre doch besonders praktisch, wenn man folgendes bestimmen könnte:
> den rootpfad jedes einzelnen Benutzers,
> ob der user nur ftp oder nur mail oder beides unter diesen Zugang anwenden darf - so wie man ja auch bestimmt ob der user ssh verwenden darf...
> einfach neben der Checkbox weiter Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl
> ...


Nein, das geht nicht ohne weiteres, da die Dateien dann verschiedenene Benutzern gehören.


----------



## paepke (22. Nov. 2007)

*Hmmm*



Zitat von Till:


> Nein, das geht nicht ohne weiteres, da die Dateien dann verschiedenene Benutzern gehören.


Ja das sollen sie dann ja auch - zumindest - die Dateien in den webfolder.
Beim löschen der Administartorrechte, welchen Eigentümer bekommen denn dann die Dateien? Und werden beim ändern der Rechte alle Rechte der Dateien auch geändert?

Kann ich ein Alias des Web-Folders in den User-Folder legen, hat das Einfluss?

Konzeptionell gefragt:
Würde ich z.B. die Zugangsdaten viele andere Webentwickler des admins weitergeben, können die nicht auch etwas kaputtmachen, da die ja auch ausserhalb des web-Folders gelangen. Und alle könnten dann auch die mails des admins einsehen.

Danke Mikel


----------



## paepke (22. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von paepke:


> Ja das sollen sie dann ja auch - zumindest - die Dateien in den webfolder.
> Beim löschen der Administartorrechte, welchen Eigentümer bekommen denn dann die Dateien? Und werden beim ändern der Rechte alle Rechte der Dateien auch geändert?
> 
> Kann ich ein Alias des Web-Folders in den User-Folder legen, hat das Einfluss?
> ...


AHA: Ich hab gesehen, das nach ausschalten der Adminrechte der Eigentümer www-data unter der Gruppe Web1 ist.

Aber wer gehört denn alles zur Gruppe www-data bzw. web1

Thanks Mikel


----------



## paepke (22. Nov. 2007)

*Leider noch eine nervige Frage*

Die Dateien

autoresponder.rc
.forward
...
.spamassassin

etc.

darf die ein user löschen?

Kann mir gut vorstellen das meine ordnungsliebenen User erst mal anständig aufräumen wollen in Ihrem Userfolder?

"Wer hat dat denn bei mir reingeworfen -> weg damit"

Danke Mikel


----------



## Till (22. Nov. 2007)

Solange Du Deinen Usern keinen SSH Zugriff gibst und versteckte Dateien per FTP ausgeblendet sind, dann können sie die Dateien nicht Löschen. Wenn sie die Dateien doch löschen, gehen halt die entsprechenden Funktionen nicht mehr, bis sie ihren mail account über das ISPConfig Interface updaten.


----------



## paepke (22. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von Till:


> Solange Du Deinen Usern keinen SSH Zugriff gibst und versteckte Dateien per FTP ausgeblendet sind, dann können sie die Dateien nicht Löschen. Wenn sie die Dateien doch löschen, gehen halt die entsprechenden Funktionen nicht mehr, bis sie ihren mail account über das ISPConfig Interface updaten.



OHA: dann muß ich meine User aber erziehen: Können diese Dateien nicht ausserhalb des userordners liegen? Wenn diese doch eh für Ihm kein Zweck für FTP erfüllen?

Bei den meisten Webentwicklern ist die Ausblendfunktion beim FTP leider deaktiv  
z.B um htaccess zu konfigurieren... Programme wie Coda haben nicht mal eine Ausblendfunktion und diese brauchen auch SSH

Danke Mikel


----------



## sjau (23. Nov. 2007)

Wenn es Webentwickler sind, werden die diese Dateien nicht einfach so löschen ohne sich vorher zu fragen, wofür die gut sind... zumindest denke ich das mal.


----------

